# Golden Mile Apartments



## zeozzy666 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi I`m thinking about moving into the Golden Mile apartments and on their website it says that residents have access to Fairmont facilities. Is that true?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Don't believe anything on a property website!

It would need to be in a tenancy agreement for me to believe it and even then facilities on The Palm seem to get withdrawn after a while.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Its a big fat lie... we considered Golden Mile but there are no pools, no beach access, no gyms, no supermarket. Upside: larger apartments.


----------



## zeozzy666 (Jun 24, 2012)

webmongaz said:


> Its a big fat lie... we considered Golden Mile but there are no pools, no beach access, no gyms, no supermarket. Upside: larger apartments.


but I saw the pool??
Not a big one but theres one.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

In person or on the website?


----------



## zeozzy666 (Jun 24, 2012)

webmongaz said:


> In person or on the website?


In person.
The pool was there and filled if I remember correctly.
There was an area for a gym but that was no where near complete.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Then maybe the pools have opened! I have two sets of friends that live there so i will check and get back to you. In the meantime perhaps a resident will reply to the thread.


----------



## MElady (May 5, 2012)

Web, don't know of pool but big apts. fairmont no I think shoreline access with a discount to beach & pool. Now GM has shopping and a park being developed now, but if you want the beach head over by Riva, the gym there is accessible w your contract for a fee and beach access.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Contract or no contract Riva can be used by non members anytime for 150dhs pp at weekends or 100dhs weekdays. The shops have been near completion for years, same old!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I think there would be uproar if the riff raff from the Golden Mile came across the road to use our pool.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

To be clear the Golden Mile has NO facilities nor will they have anytime soon. The pools are build but they are the only thing that is built on the entire mezz level. It will be years before its ready. Don't get excited about the shopping either. There are several complex legal reasons why this is so and again years before a resolution.


----------



## zeozzy666 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thats very helpful.
Thanks a lot guys for your input.


----------

